

Manual – Custom exposure for your iPhone camera - waltfy
http://shootmanual.co/

======
willw
Hey this is my app, feel free to ask any questions.

~~~
nwh
The "instructions" at the start of the app are a bit baffling. I spent a good
few minutes looking at a screen that told me to tap and drag and a weird
orange circle that keys popping up above the capture button. In fact the
entire selection with the ISO and shutter speed are a little on the janky
side, I'm having a good deal of trouble seeing what I'm actually selecting.
It's more completely random than anything with the shutter speed as my thumb
obscures the entire view. Weird control usability aside it seems fairly
functional, I've wanted something like this for a while.

Do you have a privacy policy somewhere with details about the information you
collect from the application? I was unable to find any on your website.

~~~
eric_h
I was always under the impression that a link to this was a requirement for
approval in the app store, but I see no such link in iTunes. I suppose my
impression was incorrect.

